# Ubuntu 8.10 Discussion Thread



## Dark Star (Jun 28, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/files/18774_1pfdf/Ubuntu%20Logo.png

*Ubuntu 8.10 Released 

*​         The Ubuntu team is pleased to announce Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop and Server, continuing Ubuntu's tradition of integrating the latest and greatest open source technologies into a high-quality, easy-to-use Linux distribution. New Features since Ubuntu 8.04 LTS: GNOME 2.24; X.Org 7.4; Linux kernel 2.6.27; encrypted private directory; guest session; Network Manager 0.7; Samba 3.2; PAM authentication framework; Totem BBC plugin; server virtualization; Ubuntu as a Xen guest; JeOS is now an option in the server installer; notable inclusion in the main repository - Sun's Java OpenJDK 1.6, Apache's Tomcat 6, ClamAV, SpamAssassin; boot degraded RAID setting.


*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/25346_trgcg/Ubuntu-8-10-Released-2.jpg

​
Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop and Server. Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop Edition delivers the features you need for an increasingly mobile digital life, including 3G wireless support and guest sessions that lets users temporarily share computers without compromising security. Ubuntu 8.10 Server consolidates its support for virtualization with an integrated virtual machine builder, and brings with it a fully-supported Java stack and support for per-user directory encryption.

*Features : -*

 Mozilla Firefox 3.0.3
 OpenOffice.org 2.4.1
 The GIMP 2.6.1
 F-Spot 0.4.4
 Pidgin 2.5.1
 Brasero 0.8.2
 Transmission 1.34
 Rhythmbox 0.11.6
 Ekiga 3.0
 Evolution 2.24.1
 Nautilus 2.24.1
 Vinagre 2.24.1
Those who have ordered the Live CD from *shipit.ubuntu.com/ get ready to be amazed as Ubuntu and Kubuntu this time has great cover , Though I am not sure about CD Label


*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/25344_l5lcw/810_kubuntu_shad.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/25345_qzmfv/810_ubuntu_shad.jpg
*Ubuntu Feature Tour  : Desktop : Features | Ubuntu Desktop Edition  |  Server : Ubuntu Server Edition | Ubuntu*

*Ubuntu Home Page :* Ubuntu Home Page | Ubuntu  |  *blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid

Announcement : *lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2008-October/000116.html | 8.10 Release Notes | Ubuntu

* Download Links : Download Ubuntu | Ubuntu  | *shipit.ubuntu.com/*


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 12, 2008)

Alpha 2 released check the 1'st post for more info


----------



## drsubhadip (Jul 12, 2008)

good traking..


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 25, 2008)

Alpha 3 released  Check the 1'st post  have some good stable s/w


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 15, 2008)

Ubuntu 8.01 Alpha 4 released  Check the 1'st post for more info  Damn Canonical doing a lot of hard work on Ubuntu. .Guest account and all. I just hope they make a good theme with nice wallpaper 

Here is a list of Mock Ups for Intrepid 5 + 1 beautiful designs for Ubuntu 8.10 “Intrepid Ibex” | Fabrizio Balliano


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 15, 2008)

They should Improve its performance. make it more faster.
No bloatwares please


----------



## subratabera (Aug 17, 2008)

Ubuntu should concentrate more on its looks without overlooking features. And to be honest, I am waiting for Kubuntu 8.10 with KDE 4.2.


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 17, 2008)

Huh KDE 4.2 will be in Jan I guess.. So forget abot 4.2 in Intrepid 



> KDE 4.1 is a huge step forward in the KDE4 series and hopefully sets the pace for future development. KDE 4.2 can be expected in January 2009.



*www.kde.org/announcements/4.1/


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 30, 2008)

Ubuntu 8.10 released  Please continue discussion here


----------



## FilledVoid (Oct 31, 2008)

Although I like Ubuntu and started my actual Linux use with it I think that either I outgrew it or probably I don't enjoy the features anymore. Primarily I see it growing in size and becoming more of a bloat ware than the once faster and speedy OS that I used. Although then again it might just being my computer getting crappier by the day. When I see an actual review which emphasizes its speed and performance I might consider going back. otherwise I'm quite happy with Arch Linux.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 31, 2008)

Ubuntu 7.04 to 8.10 Benchmarks: Is Ubuntu Getting Slower?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 31, 2008)

What FilledVoid said. Or in shorter words - Its become a desktop OS.


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 31, 2008)

We all are in the same boat as FileVoid


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2008)

Arch is fast, but for a system with 1GB RAM and decent processor it doesnt make much difference except when you are installing the packages.

To me Ubuntu 8.04 is faster the earlier 7.x release. My HDD went kaput so Arch has gone too and now am on Ubuntu, found no significant difference.


----------



## FilledVoid (Oct 31, 2008)

> Arch is fast, but for a system with 1GB RAM and decent processor it doesnt make much difference except when you are installing the packages.



The old systems I have Arch and Ubuntu installed on beg to differ. Anyway this goes beyond the point of the thread and Ill stay away from it.


----------



## d1g1t (Oct 31, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> The old systems I have Arch and Ubuntu installed on beg to differ. Anyway this goes beyond the point of the thread and Ill stay away from it.


die you distro fanboy!


----------



## FilledVoid (Oct 31, 2008)

> We had also repeated many of these tests to confirm we were not experiencing a performance fluke or other issue (even though the Phoronix Test Suite carries out each test in a completely automated and repeatable fashion) but nothing had changed. Ubuntu 7.04 was certainly the Feisty Fawn for performance, but based upon these results perhaps it would be better to call Ubuntu 7.10 the Gooey Gibbon, 8.04 the Hungover Heron, and 8.10 the Idling Ibex.


From the Link gary posted. 



> die you distro fanboy!


Good come back. You fail at logical discussion.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 31, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Although I like Ubuntu and started my actual Linux use with it I think that either I outgrew it or probably I don't enjoy the features anymore. Primarily I see it growing in size and becoming more of a bloat ware than the once faster and speedy OS that I used. Although then again it might just being my computer getting crappier by the day. When I see an actual review which emphasizes its speed and performance I might
> consider going back. otherwise I'm quite happy with Arch Linux.



My experiences are exactly the same, but I never exactly "outgrew" ubuntu. I just migrated to arch for getting a speedier distro to use.



gary4gar said:


> Ubuntu 7.04 to 8.10 Benchmarks: Is Ubuntu Getting Slower?



Once upon a time, back in the 5.10 days, I remember reading about it as a fast and easy to use debian derivative. Today, neither is it fast nor is it compatible with standard debian .deb packages. Also gone are the days when Ubuntu was suggested as the OS to install if your system was slow to run windows - ubuntu could easily run with gnome installed on a 128mb ram system, but now its much much heavier than windows XP.

Ubuntu 7.04 was indeed my FIRST distro, and I can easily vouch for the fact that I noticed a HUGE performance decrease when I migrated to 8.04.



FilledVoid said:


> The old systems I have Arch and Ubuntu installed on beg to differ. Anyway this goes beyond the point of the thread and Ill stay away from it.



Well, I can open 10 tabs in firefox, play a song on VLC Media Player and browse files at the same time on my ancient rig running archlinux. Compared to this, Ubuntu 8.04 was the exact opposite. I could open nautilus and audacious and that was it.


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2008)

lol...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 31, 2008)

T159 said:


> lol...


[offtopic]
Whats there to laugh at ? And what is the last line in your siggy ?
[/offtopic]

Ontopic: Is it worth trying 8.10 ? How is it compared to 8.04 ? I am out of CDs, so I can't burn my ISO today, since I am to lazy to go out and get a disc... does unetbootin support it yet, so that I can install in my pendrive ?


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2008)

IMO there seem to be no worthy reason to try out 8.10. Its nothing revolutionary.

Arch is faster as you choose what to install and what not to. But Ubuntu delivers a all-in-one package. So obviously for enthusiasts gentoo>Debian>Arch>Ubuntu.

But good thing is that Ubuntu comes with many utilities preinstalled.

That last line was "He came, he saw, he sucked major cock" from Stalker Clear Sky.

Dunno what was so inappropriate


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 31, 2008)

T159 said:


> IMO there seem to be no worthy reason to try out 8.10. Its nothing revolutionary.



But the speed improvements ? It has a better gnome, KDE4.1, etc, doesn't it ? Doesn't it offer ANY speed boosts compared to the old 8.04 ???



> Arch is faster as you choose what to install and what not to.



Really ? Even when I had installed the complete KDEmod, arch was faster than ubuntu's gnome.



> But Ubuntu delivers a all-in-one package.



All in one ? I think the best all in one thing in ubuntu which is otherwise hard to compile together is ubuntu studio. 



> So obviously for enthusiasts gentoo>Debian>Arch>Ubuntu.



Lolz U comparing Debian to arch and saying debian is MORE enthusiast oriented ? Debian is a good, infact, excellent binary distro for slightly more experienced linux users, but arch is waaaay more enthusiast oriented than debian. Debian is for those who need something rock solid for servers.



> But good thing is that Ubuntu comes with many utilities preinstalled.



And so do DreamLinux and SimplyMepis, which make for better debian distros than ubuntu IMO if only they had ubuntu's vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast repositories compared to debian's huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge repositories.



> That last line was "He came, he saw, he sucked major cock" from Stalker Clear Sky.
> 
> Dunno what was so inappropriate



rofl


----------



## hellknight (Nov 1, 2008)

damn.. still OpenOffice 2.4.1.. i already have OOo 3.0 for Windows.. why is Ubuntu behind in the department


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 1, 2008)

Ubuntu is great, its hardly a full day and  here we go Kernel regression Linux Kernel Regression in Ubuntu 8.10. Upgrade Now! - Also applies to Kubuntu, Xubuntu and Edubuntu 8.10 - Softpedia  Thank goodness I have Arch/Mandriva on my back 

Mandriva has OOO 3.0


----------



## maddy_in65 (Nov 3, 2008)

I am confused over fresh install or Distro upgrade. After fresh install is there any bugs like wireless issues which was present in 8.04. It was a lot of pain for me to do wifi in 8.04.

No replies

Has any one checked Wi Fi issue.


----------

